
An Open Source Tool for Scaling Multi-Agent Reinforcement Learning - jonbaer
https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/12/12/rllib/
======
joe_the_user
I can't see a reference so what I assume is this is an overview of
functionality implemented in this large library so there's no particular paper
that describes what they are talking about?

I ask because I usually like to "read the paper instead of the blog post",
since papers are supposed to be complete and sort-of self-contained.

But I guess the glue doesn't get a paper.

~~~
anonymousDan
Look for the paper on Ray in this year's OSDI.

